

Show HN: a Newsletter to help You learn WordPress, one function at a time - juliend2
http://www.dailydocumentation.com/wordpress/

======
juliend2
Hi HN,

I created this newsletter because I want to learn the WordPress API, but I got
a bit overwhelmed by all the available functions on
<http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference> . So I thought that learning a
little bit of them every day would be easier.

Please let me know what you think!

